# I have come to the conclusion



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That with "group tighteners", there is a point of diminishing returns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm afraid to ask. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I'm afraid to ask. :wink:


Surely you know about group tighteners. . They're only to be used when shooting unofficial rounds in an environmentally safe area with "responsible" people. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> That with "group tighteners", there is a point of diminishing returns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


They work good to a certain point, problem is you can never figure out were the optimal point is.:darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

rn3 said:


> They work good to a certain point, problem is you can never figure out were the optimal point is.:darkbeer:





pragmatic_lee said:


> That with "group tighteners", there is a point of diminishing returns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Problem is, once you realize you're at that point, it's too late.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I see some of you know exactly what I'm talking about. 😜


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I see some of you know exactly what I'm talking about. &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Now I semi-understand. However; the strongest I've ever tried  :becky:


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Shooting and drinking alcohol is not a good combination


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

rogersaddler said:


> Shooting and drinking alcohol is not a good combination


_Posting_ and drinking alcohol is not a good combination.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Problem is, once you realize you're at that point, it's too late.


No that just means its time to shoot 90m....and then holla at the ladies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

As long as you don't shoot Sarge's wife's car that being used to light the target.




Brown Hornet said:


> No that just means its time to shoot 90m....and then holla at the ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> No that just means its time to shoot 90m....and then holla at the ladies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or that.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:beat: I _heard_ from a dentist that it's not a good idea to "tweak" a Stan Element if you've been hanging out with Jack and Ginger........


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Drinking while riding AT creates keyboard bravery in many people.


----------



## Myvidar (Apr 6, 2013)

Kstigall said:


> :beat: I _heard_ from a dentist that it's not a good idea to "tweak" a Stan Element if you've been hanging out with Jack and Ginger........



Now that's freaking funny. And just how much was the visit.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

MustangLassie said:


> View attachment 1773835


Wonder what 2,3,4 or 12 does?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Wonder what 2,3,4 or 12 does?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You'd never make it around the course without having to make a few behind-the-target stops..... ;-)​


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

There was a time in the SE when some shooters' hip quivers were purchased solely on the basis of how many beers it would hold (hide). But, by a large margin, the guys winning were cold sober.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> There was a time in the SE when some shooters' hip quivers were purchased solely on the basis of how many beers it would hold (hide). But, by a large margin, the guys winning were cold sober.


that explains all those stools with the insulated pockets.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've thought seriously of cutting down on diet Coke. But then I don't need anyone to point me to the target


----------

